# 1080i / 1080P / component on WS-55711 Mitsibishi?



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi- :wave:
Forgive me is this is parked in the wrong Forum. if so, administrator, please move to the correct one for me? thank you.

Mitsubishi Rear projection WS-55711

My brother has this Mitsubishi HDTV ready TV, he does not think he is receiving true HD results when playing a Bluray or watching a HD cable program. He does not have an HDMI plug-in on his set.

This may/may not be the problem...It states that this set is HDTV ready, Display Format> 1080i set, ATSC, NTSC, Component, Composite, and S-Video connections. (he was not sure he had s-video or component plug-ins)

This is the rear projection TV model # WS-55711 specs.

I hope this link works-
http://reviews.cnet.com/projection-tvs/mitsubishi-ws-55711/1707-6484_7-20577400.html#manDesc

Does it matter that I have a 46" Samsung A750 1080P HDTV, and he only has a 1080i HDTV ready set? Would I get more HD from cable HD programming and more Blu-ray HD detail than his TV? 

He thinks my TV has more detail watching a Blu-ray or even a regular DVD in the BD player than his TV. (mine is a 1080P Samsung, and his a 1080i Mitsubishi.

I think he has an HDMI cable from TimeWarner STB to BluRay, but only component cables from the TV to the TimeWarner STB. Shouldn't he still get all the HD from both BluRay playback in 1080P and cable programming in 1080i in an HD signal? I know nothing is broadcast is 1080p at this time.

As we know, nothing is Broadcast in 1080P. Only 1080i. So he has a 1080i HDTV, does that mean he will not ever get 1080P from his 1080P Sony Bluray player? 
He just told me his connections are this...
Component cables from 1080i HDTV to Sony BD Player.
Component cables from 1080i HDTV to TIME-WARNER HDDVR STB

Is this the right connection for him? or does he have to go out and buy a 1080P TV? Thanks!:wave:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

He will never get actual 1080p on his set. It can be calibrated to look very good if one has the equipment and skills to tweak it, but it does take some skill and work.

Because he is using an analog connection, any problems with the D/A conversion or matrix processing in the sources, or the interlace processing, may result in artifacts or color issues. A digital connection minimizes these.

Bob Jones (Mr Bob) probably works that area frequently and is one of the best at getting the most out of these sets.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

His TV is a CRT HDTV. It cannot even display all of a 1920 x 1080i signal. CRT RPTVs of that era were only displaying around 1400 x 1080i at best. The set cannot even accept a 1080p signal. He would enjoy a significant improvement in overall image quality by upgrading to a modern 1080p plasma or digital front projector.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Mitsubishi made some of the best RPTVs of the time and can be calibrated to look very good with 1080i signal. I have a 53" Sony RPTV and although I do agree that the newer displays do have great contrast I do not agree that they look "better". I go into the service menu about every 3 months and manually adjust the convergence and open up the rear of the set about twice a year and wipe off the three lenses.
A well calibrated RPTV can look very good with component from an HD source and as the nature of the RPTV is analog using the component connection can actually work better as long as the BluRay player or PVR works properly.
The most important thing is that getting the convergence set properly using the auto convergence is usually only a slight improvement but to really get that razor sharp image you need to do it manually.


----------

